# Quick-easy crocheted shawl



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ladies/gents, I do not know where this pattern came from, but if you don't sell the finished product, I don't see anything wrong with making several for your or families use. This came from my volunteer group who makes shawls for different organizations. Today, we are making these shawls for breast cancer patients as they are light but pretty for summer. Enjoy.

Quick Crocheted Gift

Materials: 8 ozs medium worsted weight yarn and size (H) crochet hook.

Stitches used: Treble crochet (TR), double crochet (DC) single crochet (SC) and chain (CH).

Chain 200 loosely.

Row 1: SC in 9th ch from hook * Ch5, skip next 3 chs, sc in next ch; repeat from * across.

Row 2 & 3: Ch 5, turn; * sc in next ch 5 loop, ch 5; repeat from * across to last sc, skip last sc and next 2 chs, sc in next ch.

Row 4: Turn; work shell of (sc, 2 dc, Tr, 2 dc, sc) in 1st ch 5 loop, ch 5, * sc in next ch 5 look, ch 5; repeat from * across to last 5 ch loop, skip next sc and next 2 chs, sc in next ch. (55 loops)

Repeat Row 4 until one ch 5 loop remains.

Last Row: Turn; work shell of (sc, 2 dc, tr, 2 dc, sc) in last loop; finish off.

This creates a triangular shawl that is light weight but yet warm. I finish the ones I make by adding fuzzy yarn around the top which makes them lovely, but it is not necessary as the top looks nice as well as the sides are finished with the shell stitches all along the edges.

It works up quick as usually two evenings and I have one finished. It is pretty and lacy as well.

Good luck, sorry I don't have a camera to take a picture but some of you could post your finished product for others to see.

Janeway


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I do a lot of knitting/crocheting for charity so I will do a small swatch to see what it will look like.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

This sounds just what I am looking for,thanks,but just checking, it is an american pattern,because your crochet terms are different to ours...your tr is our dtr. thanks again.Gladys xx


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just what I have been looking for... thanks so much.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

If someone makes one of these, I would love to see a picture! I think it is something I could make.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gladrags, yes the directions are US so make corrections to your crochet pattern as I do not know how to translate into your directions. Good luck as I make one of these weekly.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

All of you are welcome. Hope you enjoy making this shawl as much as I do as it makes a wonderful gift that is quickly finished--my kind of gift!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Would really appreciate, if you could post a picture of the finished product. That way I can visualize it. Thanks!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks very much for the pattern... i am trying to learn to crochet (by myself) and this quick, easy pattern is something i am going to attempt to do (in-between all my knitting wip for Christmas!). will look forward to seeing someone else's finished project in a future picture-posting.

i think it's wonderful how generous people are, here on Knitting Paradise Forum, sharing their patterns whenever possible.

jan


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I make shawls and lap robes for hospice. This should work out well. Edith M


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds lovely and I like the idea that it is quick to make. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## beverly123 (Jun 9, 2012)

Would also love to see picture.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I have copied it into my files and will try it soon. I think it will not be too difficult to do, and I love doing shawls, especially when they work up quickly!


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> thanks very much for the pattern... i am trying to learn to crochet (by myself) and this quick, easy pattern is something i am going to attempt to do (in-between all my knitting wip for Christmas!). will look forward to seeing someone else's finished project in a future picture-posting.
> 
> i think it's wonderful how generous people are, here on Knitting Paradise Forum, sharing their patterns whenever possible.
> 
> jan


HI Jan what are you working on for Christmas? I am trying to come up with ideas as I have a very large family. Mde them knitted slippers last year and fingerless gloves too. so just wanted to pick your brain. LOL Thanks Marilyn


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi, Avalon! 

Wow... i've got my first 4 Need-A-Hug-Bears in ziplock baggies marked "Tummies", "Heads n Ears", "Legs", "Arms" that i'm currently working on...

Also working on sets of 6 washcloths with christmas trees, houses with christmas tree scenes, and one scene with a church and Bethlehem Star and Christmas Tree + fingertip towels to go with them; also, along the same line, i'm knitting christmas scenes placemats.

Two afghans started for my two grown sons and a sweater each ... with a little super-human luck and effort i MIGHT be able to finish these... 

The pattern posted here for quick and easy crocheted shawl is an idea i'd like to try for six ladies who are homebound (due to advanced age and various health reasons) in my area and belong (but can no longer attend meetings) to an organization in which i'm active. I try to visit each of them every couple of months and take a little something for them to enjoy to let them know they are being remembered with love.

oh --- i forgot --- i'm learning to crochet, and i've also started doing crochet roses (a pattern from a lady who posted her pictures here a few months back). these are FUN !!!! 

Good luck with your christmas projects.


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

OOPS. posted twice


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Just what I have been looking for... thanks so much.

I was just looking for pattern for a easy shawl. For my cousin she is quite ill, and home bound. 
How much yarn did you use. She loves blue. 
Have to see what have in my stash.[/quote] :thumbup:


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I always need to see a picture before I know if I want to knit it.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks so much for sharing


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Do you possibly have a picture??


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Gladrags, yes the directions are US so make corrections to your crochet pattern as I do not know how to translate into your directions. Good luck as I make one of these weekly.


Thanks Janeway, Itook the chance and changed them,and started it last night,now i can't put it down,i can't wait for it to be finished,it's turning out great,a super pattern,thanks once again.Glad xx


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> Do you possibly have a picture??


Picture: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-92054-1.html#1728684


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ladies/gents, I do not know where this pattern came from, but if you don't sell the finished product, I don't see anything wrong with making several for your or families use. This came from my volunteer group who makes shawls for different organizations. Today, we are making these shawls for breast cancer patients as they are light but pretty for summer. Enjoy.
> 
> Quick Crocheted Gift
> 
> ...


I saw your picture on the other place and I'm wondering how it would look in Ribbon Yarn.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your shawl pattern! Anyone have a photo of the finished look? Love to see it


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Could you tell me about how much yarn is needed for this.
Thanks


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jenna said:


> Thanks for sharing your shawl pattern! Anyone have a photo of the finished look? Love to see it


I posted a link to the other forum thread that has a photo.. 
Here it is again.. just click on the link.

Picture: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-92054-1.html#1728684


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think I see that the pattern makes a shell border... is that correct???? So pretty...


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

irishsmitty said:


> Just what I have been looking for... thanks so much.
> 
> I was just looking for pattern for a easy shawl. For my cousin she is quite ill, and home bound.
> How much yarn did you use. She loves blue.
> Have to see what have in my stash.


 :thumbup:[/quote]

I made finish Sunday..07/01/12

used red heart super saver. color ocean.. not my favorite yarn but loved the color


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice, Irish Smitty!
How much did you use?
Pat


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

MimiPat said:


> Nice, Irish Smitty!
> How much did you use?
> Pat


I used red heart super saver. About 1 1/2 skeins.Not my favorite yarn, i find it hard on my hands.
But loved the colors. Color Ocean.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you. it came out great!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

To everyone, yes, this shawl is finished when finished crocheting as the starting row (neck) is finished as well as the sides with a shell at the end of each crocheted row.

I usually finish in two (2) evenings, but it is difficult to put it down once you get started as you want to see how the next row will look and how big it is becoming.

Had to share this pattern, but have not sold it as all were gifts to our local breast cancer center. I have made it with all sorts of yarn, but if run out of yarn when using scraps then I simply make the shells all across the bottom row. Even then it is still pretty just not pointed at the bottom edge.

Enjoy and happy crocheting! Janeway


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

The pattern is a pamphlet by Lion Brand Yarns called "Easy Homespun Shawls" There are two of them on eBay right now.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Janeway

I have bookmarked your post. I will be making some for charity. I am thinking for long term hospital patients. It will dress up those lovely hospital gowns and can be removed so the doctors and nurses can easily attend to the person.

LesleighAnne


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad you will be making this shawl as it is one of the quickest/easiest pattern I have ever made plus it does not use much yarn - - only 8 ounces. JW


----------



## Jenna (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing...a crocheted shawl is on my to-do list


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

I made this right-a-way after seeing the pattern. It worked up quickly, and I am very pleased with it. Thank you Janeway. God bless. Jin


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

jin jin said:


> I made this right-a-way after seeing the pattern. It worked up quickly, and I am very pleased with it. Thank you Janeway. God bless. Jin


Glad you enjoyed making the shawl as so many of you have shared patterns with me that I had to share this easy one for everyone to make if they crocheted. Thanks for the blessing as today I was put on oxygen for sleeping.


----------



## doner (Jan 31, 2011)

Would love to see a photo if someone makes one. Sounds like
a nice summer project to crochet.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

doner said:


> Would love to see a photo if someone makes one. Sounds like
> a nice summer project to crochet.


I think someone did post a photo so look back on this site or this thread. JW


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Janeway said:


> doner said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see a photo if someone makes one. Sounds like
> ...


Yes, page 2 of this thread.


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

I am tucking this away for a future project. I wanted to donate scarves for heart patients. Cancer patient shawls would be wonderful too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Have made several since posting this pattern. It is easy and can watch TV or talk while working on it--plus it looks good when finished.

Glad so many of you have enjoyed this pattern.


----------



## lsavitz (Jun 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Ladies/gents, I do not know where this pattern came from, but if you don't sell the finished product, I don't see anything wrong with making several for your or families use. This came from my volunteer group who makes shawls for different organizations. Today, we are making these shawls for breast cancer patients as they are light but pretty for summer. Enjoy.
> 
> Quick Crocheted Gift
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this pattern. I am a slow crocheter so this took me about 23 hours. I started Monday and finished Thursday night. I used yarn that I recycled from an old afgahn just to see what it would look like. I was very pleased. It is an easy pattern and very pretty. I am going to give this one to my mother. See pics below (they don't do it justice)


----------



## Charliesun (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi - I am a priest's wife, we have a parish in Puerto Vallarta, Mx. Our church in San Diego knit/crochets all summer and when we drive to PV in Nov. we have about 30 baby blankets, lap robes, baby bonnets, etc. for the poor there. The social hospital has 600 babies a month ! I'll try this for the older ladies who sit outside and just stare at the comings and goings, and it is cold in the mornings in PV. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

All of you are very welcome as this pattern does not take much yarn, is easy & finishes quickly. I make I several for charity and our local cancer for those lovely ladies who are taking chemo.

I say a prayer over it as any shawl can be a prayer shawl. Enjoy the pattern & I' glad to share it with you.

Thanks for posting a picture as at that time, I did not have anyway to post a picture of it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Isavitz, youdid a great job. Hope you enjoyed making this as I like the way it has a finished edge that looks nice.


----------



## Charliesun (Jun 17, 2013)

A beautiful result = I'm definitely going to try it !


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks again ladies as I make this when I need a quick shawl for our local cancer center for those ladies who are taking chemo.

Glad to share something so easy but pretty. Enjoy.


----------

